

Get feedback for your website - bilus
http://beta.criticue.com

======
bilus
A one-for-one feedback exchange. Based on the prototype we launched earlier,
the process works really well (78% of reviews were rated 'awesome' or
'useful'). It's quite slick too if I may say so. :)

